# Termite--DIY project?



## Andyoye (Apr 25, 2013)

I have bought termidor SC (I still can return though), digged 6/6 trench all around the house but didn't pour the solution yet.

Next steps are to drill a few holes in basement slab ( they came out from a crack) and inside garage walls.

My houses is 220 linear feet---most companies are chargeing about $1000 for the job.

Termidor cost me about $275

Should I do it myself or let a company handle the job?

House in northern VA---9 years old

Thanks


----------

